# Ragnarok Online Trouble Downloading



## thesquid92 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey im having trouble downloading Ragnarok Online and i dont know why. it works for my computer and i have all the nessessary downloads for it but the game just wont download. I click download and it comes up with the window that says run, save or cancel. i press run and it goes for a split second then just stops at 1% at the most. i dont understand whats going on i just want to play it! Please help!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Click 'save' instead of 'run'. When it's finished downloading, go to your download folder and run it from there.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

lol what a coincidance, i have been played ragnarok online for almost 7 years now, first question is are u downloading it from the official site or a mirror site? if your downloading it from one of the p servers like ratemyserver then its probably the servers fault, i hope u arnt downloading the torrent either because the torrent download is right under the direct download link


----------



## ClassicFixtures (Apr 15, 2010)

You can use mirrors to download it but you have to use the right mirror or it will not work. If you are using mirrors make sure it is Random Mirror or Backup mirror 2b. These are the only mirrors im aware that work for that game download. Also you can always get it off someone elses computer using a flash drive if all else fails.


----------



## thesquid92 (Apr 15, 2010)

montiaro said:


> lol what a coincidance, i have been played ragnarok online for almost 7 years now, first question is are u downloading it from the official site or a mirror site? if your downloading it from one of the p servers like ratemyserver then its probably the servers fault, i hope u arnt downloading the torrent either because the torrent download is right under the direct download link



haha i played it before for awhile on a friends computer but i moved. its great. but yeah im downloading it from the actual site and no im not downloading the torrent. lol. its just way frustrating that it wont download.


----------



## ClassicFixtures (Apr 15, 2010)

I can't seem to find the website that has the backup mirrors on it because those usually work if you can find them. I am against downloading old games from online that were originally CDs because its just not something i support so naturally i do not know much about it. I'll i can recommend now is to find a new site to download it from and make sure its compatible with your computer.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

ClassicFixtures said:


> I can't seem to find the website that has the backup mirrors on it because those usually work if you can find them. I am against downloading old games from online that were originally CDs because its just not something i support so naturally i do not know much about it. I'll i can recommend now is to find a new site to download it from and make sure its compatible with your computer.


? this game was never on cd and u dont have to find a "new" site to download this game since gravity still maintains the game and the game works on xp,7, macs, and vista so iono what your talking about
thesquid92 can u take a screen shot of your download screen please and please make sure u dont have any download managers


----------

